# طلب جداول كميات لمختلف المشاريع



## مروة امير (2 مارس 2012)

اني مهندسة عراقية واعمل حاليا على مشاريع مختلفة ومطلوب مني اعداد جداول كميات لمشاريع تبليط مثلا اومشاريع مد انابيب المياه وغيرها من المشاريع 
اتمنى من الي عندة مثل هذه النماذج ارسالها لي او تنزيلها هنا واكون شاكرة لكم 
مع تحياتي ...


----------



## garary (2 مارس 2012)

لدى جدول كميات مد انابيب المياة سوف ارسلها لك


----------



## garary (2 مارس 2012)

المرفق جدول كميات مد انابيب المياة


----------



## aboanas1 (3 مارس 2012)

*جداول محسوبه لالأكسل*

جداول حساب طرق


----------



## بشرى سارة (4 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aboanas1 (5 مارس 2012)

*جداول صرف صحي*

جداول صرف صحي


----------



## علي فؤاد (5 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## makyemen (11 مايو 2013)

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين كميات وموصفات الاعمال الصحية 
اريد تصنيف مراحل العمل لأعمال السباكة للشقق السكنية


----------



## م-مصطفى رمضان (14 أبريل 2014)

ممتاذ بالتوفيق


----------



## خالدبسموق (20 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور على جهد


----------



## جعفر عثمان (27 نوفمبر 2014)

والله مشكور لكل من ارسل معلومات غنية واكرر اشكركم كثيرا علي جهدكم الذي لم تبخلوا ونسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

